
Every Place Is the Same Now – The Smartphone Has Ruined Space - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/01/smartphone-has-ruined-space/605077/
======
growlist
Something that brought home to me the dubious benefits of the smartphone and
social media was noticing how many young women - even teenagers - are now
getting lip fillers, resulting in a ludicrous trout pout. Do they honestly
think this looks good? I must be getting old.

